# Noob Has Trouble Updating Nightlies



## ChipStewart (Nov 15, 2011)

(Post Deleted)


----------



## ktklein72 (Jul 6, 2011)

2.0.2 seems to be working pretty well overall for me (except for black text on black tabs on my Droid X2). However once in a while I notice when a notification comes in for a forum and there are multiple threads with new activity, and while the titles are bold all titles are grey. If I go into one thread then back out all titles are now white with the remaining unread ones in bold. The issue is the Grey on a dark theme is very difficult to read. A minor bug but a bug nonetheless.

Sent from my hp TouchPad using Tapatalk 2.0.2


----------

